# Best Chopin piano interpreters ( from las 30 years )



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

looking for best Chopin pianist interpretes , to see in youtube


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Anything by Rafal Blechacz. You can start with his perfomance of Chopin's 1st piano concerto at the 2005 Chopin compeition.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Dang Thai Son!


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Brigitte Engerer for the nocturnes. Pogorelich for the scherzos.


----------



## WJM (Mar 25, 2013)

Janusz Olejniczak











Marc Laforet


----------



## BlackKeys (May 12, 2015)

Although he's still quite young, Jan Lisiecki plays Etudes refreshingly:


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm still far too young and inexperienced to be suggesting definitive interpreters of composers but here's a great performance that I've always gravitated towards by Krystian Zimerman. It's of Chopin's Barcarolle, my favorite piece by him.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Khatia Buniatishvili...


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

Andrei Gavrilov


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

*Whatchamacallher?*

This little lady from Turkey has to be quite the Chopin-ina:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

^^^
is Idil Biret.

In general, I prefer elder recordings, but I´d mention:

- Pogorelich/Abbado in Concerto 2 (1983)

- Blechacz in the Preludes (2007) http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2007/Nov07/Chopin_Blechacz_4776592.htm
- Luisada in the Waltzes (DG, 1991) http://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/...03NlyJRrb9uIxJiRQ&sig2=78VBt-P7mc1ayMBf9b3q5Q 
- Freddy Kempf in the 4 Ballades etc. (2002) http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2002/Jan02/Chopin_Kempf.htm
- Yundi Li in Impromptu no.4 (2001)


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> ^^^
> is Idil Biret.


/facepalm

It was merely a way of saying things. I wouldn't have found her photograph otherwise.

Thank you for your intentions, good sire.


----------

